# Oris Club



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Let's start the Oris club off


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

My Ti TT1 -


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My pair...

*Oris Artelier, cal.623 (ETA 2859-2) 27 Jewels*










I really should get round to updating my watch photos, the trouble is living up here I spend more time photographing the amazing local landscape.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

my vintage


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My one and only.............


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

my one and only oris.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the readability of the dial on this one. Currently my longest serving auto. :smile:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

26 jewels in that movement ... Sellita?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Back in the oris club :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> Back in the oris club :thumbsup:


just like the first pic above...can't be though as it was never getting sold. I'm blessed or cursed with a photographic memory :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

My three guys.....


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Alexus said:


> My three guys.....


This guy as well.....


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

My lovely Oris


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

New member. May I join? This is my first Oris!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I've had quite a few but this is the only one i've kept


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Montybaber said:


> My lovely Oris


 What's the black coating like on the black BC3? Is it hard wearing, no tell tail signs of the stainless steel underneath coming through?


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> What's the black coating like on the black BC3? Is it hard wearing, no tell tail signs of the stainless steel underneath coming through?


 I owned it for a couple of years and was very careful with it, to be honest it was very hard wearing and I traded it almost mint but as soon as the odd mark appeared i couldnt handle it


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

My first ever Oris, the Carl Brashear

I was looking for a bronze watch and this ticked all the boxes. Very impressed with the overall quality...


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

My one and only Oris 










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## CTZ (Aug 29, 2018)

The only Oris I got...


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

aquis


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

I would like to join.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi Newbie here a BC3, I also have an advanced in blue

https://photos.app.goo.gl/8rAnZbjz2VSaXLM87


----------



## Mcchoc (May 10, 2020)

I have had my Oris Propilot Day Date for around five years now. Very pleased with its accuracy but disappointed with its power reserve. It's quoted as 38 hours (40 in the owner's manual) but runs out of steam within around 12 hours if left unworn overnight, despite my being quite active working, walking and motorcycling. Any other Propilot owners noticed this limitation with their Oris? Thanks David Mc.


----------



## davidif (Aug 17, 2020)

I really like the idea of a Diver 65, what have people got and what do they think??


----------



## Toonsider13 (Jan 19, 2021)

New addition oris small second been on my wrist a couple of days quite impressed overall


----------



## trameline (Apr 4, 2020)

Was hoping for More in the Oris Section, hopefully will soon have my Aquis arriving to add


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/vangreen2006/20150130_084609_zps9p3rjhxv.jpg


 WOW!!

That is a beauty!!

I only have older ones, Most likely all pin pallet!








































John


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Oris Aquis Upcycle Date:


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

I've liked Oris for a while now, tried an Aquis on recently and was surprised by how light it was given that it's a chunky watch. Now just need to decide if I can afford it.....


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Darren 66 said:


> I've liked Oris for a while now, tried an Aquis on recently and was surprised by how light it was given that it's a chunky watch. Now just need to decide if I can afford it.....


 Had the same dilemma. For me £1500-1600 is beyond what I would normally be willing to pay, well 10% off and £30 something a month interest free for a couple of years made it acceptable although I don't really like to buy on credit. Catch 22 though or I would never own the watch.

Anyway this arrived this morning and it's stunning.


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

What a lovely looking watch…..nice one


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

Nick67+1 said:


> Had the same dilemma. For me £1500-1600 is beyond what I would normally be willing to pay, well 10% off and £30 something a month interest free for a couple of years made it acceptable although I don't really like to buy on credit. Catch 22 though or I would never own the watch.
> 
> Anyway this arrived this morning and it's stunning.


 Very nice, I've been shopping too......


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Darren 66 said:


> Very nice, I've been shopping too......


 Wow some of us have had a good day


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

I realised that I didn't put this in the Oris Owners Club page so here it is, my most recent purchase.

The complication is one they have used before, it has a 29.5 day rotation that shows the moon phases and the tidal ranges for the Northern Hemisphere, but they don't use it very often.

The Dat Watt name refers to the Wadden Sea off the coast of the Netherlands, they have made the watch in partnership with the trust that looks after the salt flats and tidal pools in this area that are a stopping off point for millions of migratory birds during the seasonal changes. The waters are being polluted by nautical changes, construction of new ports and the, accidental, introduction of non native species from other parts of the the world. The trust was set up in 2009, hence the limited edition numbers, and it took Oris several years of negotiation with the trust to prove their credentials for environmentalism and sustainability before the trust would allow them to use the link to the reserve.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Love my Chronoris.
View attachment 40765


----------



## Silverpenguin (5 mo ago)

I have an oris aquis calibre 400 blue

I will upload a photo


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

65


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Bricey said:


> 65
> 
> View attachment 54067


 @Bricey Now that is an old beauty!! :notworthy:


----------



## AdamLikesWatches (Feb 6, 2021)

Bricey said:


> 65
> 
> View attachment 54067


 Lovely watch. The font reminds me of Raymond Chandler books I used to read...


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Oris Aquis Date


----------

